# TSA Striper Tournament Livingston 2015



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The Texas Striper Association is finalizing its schedule for next year. At this time, Lake Livingston is NOT on the list...

Last year was so much fun!!!! I would really like to see the tourney come back to Livingston!!! I met so many great friends and learned so much!!!

I spoke with the President of the TSA and he might reconsider Lake Livingston if we can come up with enough teams. I fished with Michael of LLA last year and our team took BIG FISH and 1st Place!!!!

I would love to fish with Michael of LLA again, but would also consider starting my own team to get my son involved and to add another team to the list.

There are several great striper fishermen fishing these tournaments. It is a great time and a great learning opportunity.

Anyone interested in creating a team for next year on Livingston, please reply. I will forward a link of this post to the TSA President. If we get enough interest, we might just bring the tournament back to Livingston!

The President also mentioned it being ran out of the State Park this time.

Come on 2Cool!!!! Bring the Tourney back to Livingston!!!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a link for tournament information.

http://www.texasstriperassociation.com/JoinTSA.shtml


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

Im in with ya!


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

No problem I am definitely in. I missed out on it last year


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love chasin stripes. As long as my boat is in shape, I would go give y'all some money


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd love to get in on a Livingston tournament this year! Put my name in the hat.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

If chris bui willing to team up with me than I'm in,even though I know I'm gonna get my but wipped.Can't do it on my boat.Don't have an I pilot makes fishing certain areas impossible,and I ain't gonna be pulling anchor every five minutes hitting spots looking for fish.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in hopefully with the striper ninjas.


----------



## Its a bigggg fish (Jun 30, 2010)

big D. count me and my brother in. hopefully my brother can get his boat ready in time for it. Unless ya have any spot for us.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The TSA President asked me if I received any feedback...

I will be sending him a link to this 2Cool Post today at lunch.

If you are interested in forming a team, please reply before noon today.

Come on 2Cool, Lets bring the tourney back to Livingston!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I am in for a team!!


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Count me In with Bruce almighty


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The regular members of the TSA must be scared to get spanked by Lake Livingston Adventures again! Michael and Chris took first and second place with their teams by a long shot this year!

When voting on locations for next year's tournaments they voted against Lake Livingston  

We will have to do our own 2Cool Striper Tournament this summer! 

I will post details when the time is right next year...


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I am down and should have a boat again by then.. make it a weekend get together at the state park...


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds great, Big D - I like that idea even better!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bring it on Big D.The students just might beat the teachers.Ha!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Let me know your plans/thoughts. If I'm in the area(traveling a lot on fishing trips), I'll play...and if able, will help with getting the tourney going.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like something I need to go do.


----------



## WahooMaster08 (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there anyone fishing the TSA or anyone interested in teaming up? If so hit me up [email protected].


----------



## Notch8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!! MelonHead is my partner. He's good at catching strippers. Lol


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm interested in it. The last one was in early May. The locals beat everyone else pretty good. Livingston just fishes different than the lakes the TSA usually runs its circuit on. I know I probably couldnt beat many of them on other lakes. I remembered you caught that 10lb fish. I caught about 30 of those 20" fish, but couldn't find the big ones. I remember also one of the other guys fishing it brought in one that was obviously undersized. Lucky for him a game warden wasn't there.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Not me! No flaming, but I think our stripes fishery is too sacred, and the lake too shallow to have this fine fish become the object of competition. It's bad enough when they just surface. If it was catch, release, and they could successfully live, I'd see it maybe differently.


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm sure this competition will be roughly around 10 boats or so. Assuming each entry boats 15 striper, thats 150 fish. Thats really not that many in my opinion. The earlier in the summer, the greater the chance of survival.


----------



## CBP210 (Nov 8, 2014)

*I am interested*

I would love to help out. How do I sign up


----------

